# Late to the smartphone party



## fozy tornip (22 Jun 2021)

After years of heroic resistance I've succumbed to the charms of an iphone (X iteration) someone's given me. This could just be a keeper.

This is an app question. I see no "My Documents" function for generating or storing text and a/v files. What app do you use for that purpose?

And apart from whatsapp, Signal or equivalent messaging apps what are the apps on your phone you use most or perhaps get most pleasure from?

Ta in advance.


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Jun 2021)

My favourite app is unified remote... it lets me pause and rewind the 'telly' that I'm watching on my PC.

My smart phone is little more than TV remote


----------



## fozy tornip (22 Jun 2021)

Thanks, but my heroic resistance to TV endures.


----------



## vickster (22 Jun 2021)

What sort of text?
what sort of AV files? What format? What source?


----------



## Cycleops (22 Jun 2021)

You can get Word for iOS for writing documents or there’s a host of others. For documents go to ‘Privacy‘ in Settings and then ’Files and Folders’, then open the appropriate app to see your docs. Now there a default app ‘Files’ so you can also see them and store them there. You could use Google Docs as well.
I think AV files are stored in Photos.
Theres an app called Living Earth which is really stunning. $5 but we’ll worth it IMO.
Youtube takes some beating when it comes to general entertainment and finding out how to do stuff.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (22 Jun 2021)

1. The Deadhead Archives
2. Grateful Dead Collections
3. Grateful Dead Radio app.

What more do you need?


----------



## I like Skol (23 Jun 2021)

Strava (obviously)
WhatsApp
An internet browser (currently on Chrome)
YouTube from time to time, although not massively

That covers most bases really. I try not to live my life through my (Android) phone as it tends to take over without some resistance from me....


----------



## Peugeotrider (23 Jun 2021)

I like Skol said:


> Strava (obviously)
> WhatsApp
> An internet browser (currently on Chrome)
> YouTube from time to time, although not massively
> ...


I'm in full agreement with this.
Absolutely hate modern technology but....when in Rome ....


----------



## Drago (23 Jun 2021)

Atill no smartphone here. My dumbphone is getting a bit flaky now, and when that dies I will just soldier on without a government tracking device mobile, because i simply do not need one.

BTW, nice avatar @fozy tornip . Suprised you didn't gomfor the helicopter flying lessons version.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Jun 2021)

You don't really need a 'My Documents' app. There is the files app, but mostly when you want to access a file, simply open the app for that file type e.g. Word for docs, Excel for xls, etc. Although I give these apps as an example, I never use them - in fact, I don't have them on my iPhone as I much prefer Apple's native apps Pages, Numbers and Keynote - they import and export MS files. I can understand why people download Microsoft apps for their iPhone though if you need to access those files a lot.

My most useful non-native apps grouped (apps in italics are the type of app, not the app name):
Strava / Training Peaks / Komoot / Audax UK / Zwift / GCN
Wahoo Elemnt / Wahoo / Zwift Companion / Garmin Connect
Messenger / Discord / WhatsApp
To Do
Dropbox
Met Office
FireTV Remote
What3Words
Deliveries
_Banking_ 
YouTube / Spotify
Facebook
_Password manager_


----------



## Jody (23 Jun 2021)

It's the usual suspects for me, banking, whats app, Strava, G Pay etc.

If you listen to your own music rather than stream and like tweaking the sound, then something like Neutron player is a must.


----------



## figbat (23 Jun 2021)

The Notes app is good for simple text file generation.

I use the Reminders app for lists: shopping, to do, packing lists etc - you can tick each item off as you do them and only the outstanding ones remain visible. This works especially well in combination with an Apple Watch but I’ll assume you’re not there yet.


----------



## vickster (23 Jun 2021)

Jody said:


> It's the usual suspects for me, banking, whats app, Strava, G Pay etc.


Isn't it Apple Pay on an iPhone? Or maybe you can use Google Pay (I very rarely use Apple Pay)

For the me, the Apps I use most are probably BBC News/Sport/Weather
iPlayer (note you need a TV licence)
Other TV catch ups
iTunes
Amazon Music
outlook
teams
icloud Mail
etc…


----------



## Jody (24 Jun 2021)

vickster said:


> Isn't it Apple Pay on an iPhone?



That's what you get for skim reading


----------



## dave r (24 Jun 2021)

Apps on my phone include, Facebook, messenger,I use the Samsung web browser, Flipboard for news, BBC sport, Musicolet for my music, Whatsapp, ride with GPS, Parkopedia and ConvertPad.


----------

